# Extremely Easy 2x2 scramble



## hdskull (Jul 24, 2008)

F' D2 F2 L F U' L F L2 U L F' R F U' R2 D F U L2 D2 L2 D L2 D2 

If you know COLL, this is really easy.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

1.68  haha


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 25, 2008)

haha just a niklaus three cycle (1.56)


----------



## TMOY (Jul 25, 2008)

3:39. That's quite slow but I'm not at ease with niklaas on a 2^3.
But that's still faster than the 8:86 I did when I tried my usual Guimond-like method on this scramble, which wasn't lucky at all then


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2008)

1.25, I win.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2008)

why no b turns in the scramble?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Aah... 1.49.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 25, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> why no b turns in the scramble?



I don't really think you need B, F' is the same thing, I got it from Jnet.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahhh...2.03


----------



## mam046 (Jul 25, 2008)

2.02, but I didn't know the CLL, I skipped the PLL haha


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 26, 2008)

1.33, rediculous. haha


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 26, 2008)

1.81

Mam046, I believe you do other algorithm for this case.

[Edit]= I need to change some CLL's algorithms but there's not a lot of sites to do it. Where can I find them?


----------



## dbg (Aug 8, 2008)

4.37

I didn't know that CLL...


----------



## DavidCalvo (Aug 8, 2008)

1.27.

It's the normal OLL I do, so no CLL and PLL skip.



So.....

F' D2 F2 L F U' L F L2 U L F' R F U' R2 D F U L2 D2 L2 D L2 D2 == R B R' F' R B' R' F

Which are the equivalences?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 8, 2008)

rastarubik said:


> 1.27.
> 
> It's the normal OLL I do, so no CLL and PLL skip.
> 
> ...



I think you scrambled wrong. :x


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2008)

ha 1.29
easy easy. I know all the COLL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> rastarubik said:
> 
> 
> > 1.27.
> ...



Uh, no? He does Niklas as his OLL anyway.

Oh wait, never mind... he just didn't include the rotation.


----------

